

Ask HN: Which laptop do you use?  - js7

I&#x27;m looking for a laptop that is lightweight and has a good processor for about 400-500 euro. I will be mainly programming on it. What does HN use? I am wondering if my budget is too low. Ideally I&#x27;d get a macbook but it&#x27;s out of my price range right now.
======
mjhea0
[https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/emperor-penguin-
gnu-l...](https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/emperor-penguin-gnu-linux-
notebook)

~~~
christianbryant
[http://zareason.com/shop/Verix-545.html](http://zareason.com/shop/Verix-545.html)

Debian 7 (non-free, blobbed out) on ZaReason Verix 545 :) Cheap it is not,
though....

------
mattl
If you want cheap, get an X201. It has a reasonable CPU, will take 16GB RAM
and an SSD. You can change the battery and you can get a nice 9 cell one for
lots of battery life.

------
facorreia
A Lenovo S-series Ultrabook fits your requirements (cheap, light and with OK
processor).

